# How much can I save with a MR 22,000/month salary in KL?



## niranjan_kumar (Aug 4, 2018)

My company is offering me a salary of MR 220,000 (base) plus MR 44,000 (bonus) per year. Please advise me what is the deductions and taxes I have to pay and what will be in-hand salary per month. And how much can I save out of it considering the fact that I am a gadget and travel freak. Thanks in advance.


----------



## diezelpower (Jul 29, 2012)

You can get nice apartment for as low as 2-3k per month, light and water should be around 500Rm, food maybe 1500Rm. No idea about taxes (google it). Transportation maybe 300RM more (public and taxis). The rest would be up to you to save.


----------



## mailtoyendluri (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, Are companies in Malaysia reliable.. do they pay salaries in time, how do I verify the Company's health ?I am being offered a Job in KL with a pay of 8000 RM for technical lead position ... how much is reasonable to negotiate?


----------

